# please help regarding registering our daughers birth



## smone007 (Sep 23, 2014)

My partner and I (two women) have been together happily for 4 years and I gave birth to our daughter in August, we were obviously assisted by a doner.

In order to register our daughters birth with both her mums on her birth certificate we need to be married or have used a uk clinic.

We are not married yet. Please can anyone who has been in the same senario advise when you went to register your childs birth and you had used a clinic, did they ask for any evidence of using a clinic and if so what was required/what was the process/what checks?

Would really appreciate some advice.

Thank you


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Smone


They should ask for a copy of HFEA forms WP and PP which is the clinic paperwork which establishes that you are both legal parents. If you conceived at a clinic you should each have signed these and your clinic should be able to provide you with a copy. 


Hope it all goes smoothly at the register office.


Natalie


----------

